# Another apple butter question!



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

Is there a certain ratio of apples to vinegar for apple butter? And does it change if it's balsamic vinegar? For 6 pints (finished product) I am using 6 Tblsp of balsamic vinegar, is that sufficient for the acid level?


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm not sure why you would put vinegar into your mixture. Is it possible you should be using apple cider?


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

All the recipes I've looked at for apple butter call for some type of vinegar... I thought it had something to do with acid levels (newbie here c but also for flavor. The recipe I picked is a spiced version, I suppose that is why it calls for balsamic instead of apple cider vinegar. I don't know, that's why I'm asking all you oh-so-wise people c:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Canning your own foods is very satisfying, even though it can be some work. Getting back to your recipe: apple butter is essentially just a spicier version of applesauce. I've made both, and none of the recipes call for vinegar. Some do use apple cider, but that is not vinegar.

Does your recipe call for sugar? 
The Ball Blue Book has this recipe for Apple Butter:
4 pounds of apples
4 cups of sugar
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon cloves
And then it goes on to explain the steps to cooking and canning the apple butter.

Why I am questioning the addition of vinegar is I don't think you will be pleased with the results. I would not put it in.

p.s. I'm not oh-so-wise, just someone who really likes to can and I do a lot of reading. **


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Yeah...I dont put vinegar in mine either. I use sugar, apple cider, apples, spices and that is it.


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

One of the apple butter recipes from ncfhp does have apple cider VINEGAR in it. I admit, I had to read that several times to be sure it did indeed have vinegar in it the first time I read it. I also had a girlfriend who shared an old family recipe that had vinegar in it, too. I made it last year - no one liked it out of the pot, but after sitting in jars for awhile, we all like it fine. Apples are very acidic and don't need further acidifying - that's why you are able to can just plain applesauce in water bath with no problems. The vinegar is for flavor (kind of gives it a tang). If you decide to go ahead and can it - make sure you wait awhile for it to mellow and age before you crack open a jar, my advice from experience. Good luck!

Site where I got my recipe:http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/usda/GUIDE 2 Home Can.pdf
page 2/6


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for the responses! I have already made a batch of this apple butter, it is SO GOOD! Very pleased with the results. So when it comes to apples I am safe with however I do it, as long as I use water bath?


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't use vinegar; I use apples and lemon juice and maybe some cinnamon.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

No vinegar here either.


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pick your own fruit and vegetables at Larriland Farm Making Apple Butter in a Crockpot. This is a great place for recipes and how to's. I just finished a batch of Apple Butter this morning. It's so easy and sooooo good!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I made an awesome batch of apple butter this season. I did it on my stove top, took about 3 hours. Yes, I used apple cider vinegar, spices and fuji apples. I was trying a new recipe, I found I liked it but I had to add a bit of apple sauce to tone it down and I did not use the amount they called for with the vinegar measurement. So if using vinegar, go light, it can add a nice zing to the flavor, it did for mine. 

YES, Water bath can your apple butter and it is safe, bring to boil 10 minutes for pints in your canner. Remove with your jar tongs, set on a towel or heat safe surface and let sit, they will start popping immediately which confirms seal. They suggest leaving rings on over night, I just wait a few hours and remove them once the seal is confirmed. Push on the cooled lid with a finger, if it is solid, you are fine if it goes in at the center "button" and has play it is not sealed. If you have any not seal, put in fridge. I usually do not reprocess as I have so very few not work. Let us know how it goes? Remember, hot apple butter in hot jars with hot simmered lids and place in hot not boiling water bath canner. Then you bring it up to boiling with jars in, once boiling set time to ten minutes.... Many a novice has had jars break when the temps are different...remember hot to hot to hot...

Happy canning!


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

romysbasket, I would only add that one of the things I learned last canning season is that whenever a recipe called for vinegar, the flavors all tend to age and change when the jar sits on the shelf for a bit. I also thought the "tang" in the apple butter I made with vinegar was a bit much, but I just went ahead and canned it - after a couple of months, the flavor was very nice and not as pronounced at all. 

Also, the apple chutney I made last year - it was okay straight out of the pot, but dh didn't like it. Couple months later, dh thought it was pretty good - I didn't like it. Couple months more, we both LOVED it. Vinegar is just one of those things that takes time to "blossom" the flavors, imo.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

nana28 said:


> Pick your own fruit and vegetables at Larriland Farm Making Apple Butter in a Crockpot. This is a great place for recipes and how to's. I just finished a batch of Apple Butter this morning. It's so easy and sooooo good!


I think you mean www.pickyourown.org Larriland Farms is a U Pick place near me....lol


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I prefer less vinegar, so use 1/4 of what is generally called for, then use honey instead of sugar, to sweeten.

As an experiment, I made Apple Butter on the stove while also making some in my crockpot. Both DH and I tasted the two types, same recipe, BTW, and we unanimously agreed on the winner. Surprisingly, it was the stove top!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I tried making peach butter in the crock pot back in the spring...it didn't taste nearly as good as what I did on the stove. Wont use the crock pot again.


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, I have to say this is one of the best apple butters I've ever had! 
Everyone who has tasted it loves it. It tastes a lot like apple cider, I'm quite pleased c: Will be making another batch before long.

Thank you for all the responses!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I grew up eating homemade Apple Butter, always had vinegar in it. The recipes without taste too much like Apple Sauce to me.

Isn't success great?!


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes Blooba, that's what I meant. Thought that's what I typed in, but sure didnt come up that way! lol Thank you.


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone have a recipe for Apple Butter with vinegar they wouldn't mind sharing? I hate to sacrifice more apple sauce, but I would like to try it. 
Thank you.


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

My sister and I just made a delicious Apple Butter. No vinegar. We also used the crockpot and were very happy with the results.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> Anyone have a recipe for Apple Butter with vinegar they wouldn't mind sharing? I hate to sacrifice more apple sauce, but I would like to try it.
> Thank you.


I use the one on the NCHFP website it calls for vinegar but I was afraid to use it...the AB has a delicious flavor without it though, next year I will try the vinegar...

Here it is National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Fruits


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

nana28 said:


> Anyone have a recipe for Apple Butter with vinegar they wouldn't mind sharing? I hate to sacrifice more apple sauce, but I would like to try it.
> Thank you.


Here is the recipe:

4 pints applesauce (or 8 cups stewed and pureed apples) 
3 cups granulated white sugar *(I substituted 1/2 cup honey)* 
1/2 teaspoon ground Cloves 
1/2 teaspoon ground Allspice 
1 teaspoon ground Cinnamon
Dash of Cardamon, if you have it
1/4 Cup Apple Cider Vinegar

You cook on medium heat, a little lower if on propance stovetop. Stir occasionally, and adjust heat if needed. This takes around 4 hours. That is contingent upon what you start with. If you use applesauce, then it will take less time. If the applesauce is thicker, even less. You cook until it is thick and the consistency you want. It can be cooked longer, if desired. 

I prepared this recipe (modified as I noted) in a *crockpot and also a pot on the stove*. I did this to see which would taste better. DH and I tasted both methods.

*Stovetop prepared won hands down! * That really surprised me, too. I haven't tried making in the oven, but rarely use my oven (electricity bill...always watching to keep it down).

I have spoken to a few others, who make Apple Butter, and they all prefer the stovetop method.

But then, you can always make it both ways and decide by yourself :blossom:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I should add that you should taste it after cooking awhile, to see if it is sweet enough for you (I use only honey to sweeten).


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing your recipe. I doesn't take near as long as the crockpot method. I like that. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Another thought, if you don't want to cook it down on the stove or crock pot, we've had great success with doing in an electric roaster on the back porch. Leaves the kitchen free for making meals. I askew the lid just a touch so it has ample room to steam out.


----------

